

Show HN: Weekend (class) project - Keepon Expressions - toothpickguy
http://keepon.rymnd.com

======
toothpickguy
One of my research interests is leveraging the benefits of crowdsourcing to
answer some problems/challenges that are best addressed by human intuition and
cognitive ability. For this class project, we were interested to see how a
robot without the ability to change facial expressions can still express
different emotions. The robot, Keepon, is a (relatively) well-known robot used
in social interaction studies with autistic children. If any of you have some
extra time to play around with this mini webapp, I'd appreciate it. I'd also
love to hear from any of you regarding your opinions on how these sort of
crowdsourcing approaches might best be implemented in the future.

